# Wheel Wax - What to choose?



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Hi all

Going to be refurbishing my wheels and I was wondering what is one of the better wheel waxes to go for? I'm looking for one with maximum gloss/flake pop but it has to last for a good 2/3 months. I saw a review earlier made a few months ago by I think Kimo about a new wheel wax called ODK Momentum though I don't think its available yet.

I was thinking Auto Finesse Mint Rims?

Also, I know the sealants are the general products to go for such as the GTechniq one as they last absolutely ages but how do they fare in the looks department?

Thanks


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

+1 for mint rims


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I also like AF mint rims,but if I am waxing my own wheels I reach for swissvax autobahn,which is superb quality and works very well.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Another one I like is Bouncers looking sweet wheel wax which is also superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Supernatural Hybrid IMO or Autobahn. I also use bouncers looking sweet on quite a few cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a pot of Mint rims roughly 75% full if your interested along with a few other Auto Finesse items, PM me. 

Find waxing wheels a tedious process and prefer spray sealants but two coats of mint rims is currently being tested on my car and hit the two month mark easily and still going.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Collinite 845 is very good or fk1000p


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Gtechniq C5 on mine.

If you want a bit of bling on top, just put some C2v3 on it afterwards for added beading and flake pop

14 months on my daily driver, and going strong.
Wheels still look absolutely 'straight-of-the-shelf' brand new.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Collinite 845 is very good or fk1000p


If you didn't go down the 'coating' route of C5 or Gyeon Q2Rim then the above will see you well:thumb:


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

SRP followed by Collys 476 worked well on my old Omega.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah the momentum isn't yet released

Autobahn was my previous favourite for looks but it just attracts dirt lol

Fk1000p or af mint rims should be good for now, I rate both


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CG Wheel Armour or FK1000p
CG may be classed as a polish not a wax??


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

+1 for fk1000p


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

476 also works well


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another vote for FK1000p :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Agree with summit detailing, Gyeon for me, Colly or FKP for longevity and mint rims/swissvax for looks though probed also looks good.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I went with black magic detail revolutions :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

They look sparkly, how long does that last?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use raceglaze nano wheel sealant here, very nice and shiny on my diamond cut's, just spray it on leave a few minutes and buff off and do another layer say 1 hour after and it will get more shiny, durability is also very good


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

ALANSHR said:


> They look sparkly, how long does that last?


BMD say Durability is around 4 months, ive had 2 month or so & still beading well plan to do another coat at end of month so should get me through a bad winter


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

And another vote for fk1000p.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing that leaves sharp reflections.
They will cut your tyres


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Just coat them, its not the future its the present, wax is the past,and you'll have mor time. C5 takes less than 5 mins per wheel (faces only) once prep'd and thats it for a year or more, no pitting, no acids needed, just power wash and wash:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

To be honest all those mentioned are quite good I have af bmd bouncers rim wax and a few more but my best shout is race glaze nano wheel sealant two coats look super slick and guys have posted durability of 6 months. £10 small bottle £15 large, spray leave 2 mins then wip and buff.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Fk100p is good and a tin will last you for the rest of your life, poorboys wheel sealant aint a bad one i find


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> I also like AF mint rims,but if I am waxing my own wheels I reach for swissvax autobahn,which is superb quality and works very well.SJ.


Autobahn is what I use too, brilliant stuff.:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

poorboys or rim wax suite me fine


----------

